# Two little Love Birds sitting in a Tree, K-I-S-S-I-N-G...



## Care4all

How many Birds are in the Bush?


----------



## Oddball

I thought some scummy paparazzi had sold you pix of Jessica Alba and me, getting freaky with some ice cream condiments.


----------



## Big Black Dog

I heard that a bird in the hand was worth two in the bush.  Is that true?


----------



## Care4all

Count Dracula said:


> I heard that a bird in the hand was worth two in the bush.  Is that true?



Unbelievable, but TRUE!  




how ya feeling Count?


----------



## syrenn

American gold finches?


----------



## Madeline

Great shots, Care!


----------



## Care4all

syrenn said:


> American gold finches?



yes, american gold finch....the bright yellow is male, the duller one, the female!

the bottom pic birds are cedar waxwings


----------



## syrenn

Care4all said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> American gold finches?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, american gold finch....the bright yellow is male, the duller one, the female!
> 
> the bottom pic birds are cedar waxwings
Click to expand...


cool


----------



## Mr. H.

Count Dracula said:


> I heard that a bird in the hand was worth two in the bush.  Is that true?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdfeW2h8Qo4]YouTube - New GEICO Commercial - Bird in Hand[/ame]


----------

